# why is using a wireless bridge on the DECA bad??



## bigOrangePapa (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been reading that a wireless bridge is less than ideal for connecting the DECA to a router, but I am trying to figure out why? What is this connection used for? Is the content streamed from one receiver to another? I believe the receivers stream over the coax cables.

My setup would be very similar to picture: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2466259#post2466259, but the DECA is conneced to the router using a wireless bridge. I currently have a bridge connected to our DishNetwork box and Blu-Ray player streaming netfilx and I have not seen any issues. I tried one of thoes network extenders that use the electrical lines, but that was awful. The wireless network is G, I could upgrade to N if needed. That will be easier that running a new cable near the router.

If I order D*, will the installer even install the system with a wireless bridge?


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

it is because the internet side of the connection will be flaky. Like when you turn on the microwave or your neighbor starts dl'ing on his laptop the interference can totally keep you from getting any connection. While your shows will do fine over the coax, if you are trying to do the tv apps or download the dtv on demand (1xxx channels) the connection could be terrible. YMMV depending on what can/is interfering with your wireless connection.
Joseph


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't know much about wireless bridges (never tried to use one) but I do have two quick comments that you may or may not find helpful: 

1) Keep in mind that you do not need any connection to the internet for your D* system to work fine. D*'s system allows their various DVRs to be linked together via the DECA network (which is basically an internal network that allows DVRs and HD receivers to share programming). Not having access to the internet just removes some on demand stuff and the TV apps - both of which I see as small issues.

2) The other issue to keep in mind is that a wireless bridge is not the only reasonable option if your entertainment system is in a different room than your router. You can go to your local Bestbuy or Fry's and buy a gizmo that sends you DSL/Cable modem signal through your home's wiring. I've been running one of those for a few years with zero problems.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Using a wireless bridge to inject the internet into your DECA cloud is not "bad". As a matter of fact, depending on your network, it will work just great especially if your wireless network is running at 5 GHZ (microwave ovens and other household items won't interfere).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

For connecting to the Internet/home network, there should be no general issues with Wireless. For use between DVRs (Whole home Service), this is what is not recommended - and likely to perform poorly. so a Bridge in place of a physical link to your router is fine.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Using a wireless bridge to inject the internet into your DECA cloud is not "bad". As a matter of fact, depending on your network, it will work just great especially if your wireless network is running at 5 GHZ (microwave ovens and other household items won't interfere).





Doug Brott said:


> For connecting to the Internet/home network, there should be no general issues with Wireless. For use between DVRs (Whole home Service), this is what is not recommended - and likely to perform poorly. so a Bridge in place of a physical link to your router is fine.


I agree with both. Wireless and MRV/DECA only seems to be slightly more problem because of the router DHCP, which can be resolved by using static IP addresses that are outside of the router's DHCP pool of IP addresses. Not all may have this problem, but those with a wireless router seem to have more of them than those that don't.


----------



## bigOrangePapa (Oct 27, 2010)

E91 said:


> 2) The other issue to keep in mind is that a wireless bridge is not the only reasonable option if your entertainment system is in a different room than your router. You can go to your local Bestbuy or Fry's and buy a gizmo that sends you DSL/Cable modem signal through your home's wiring. I've been running one of those for a few years with zero problems.


Maybe they have gotten better in the last new years, but I tried this and it did not work that well. but then again I was plugging it into a surge protector, since I did not have any open outlets near by



Doug Brott said:


> For connecting to the Internet/home network, there should be no general issues with Wireless. For use between DVRs (Whole home Service), this is what is not recommended - and likely to perform poorly. so a Bridge in place of a physical link to your router is fine.


We want to get MRV. However I do not think I will using DirectTV on Demand very much, if any. We have not used it on E*



veryoldschool said:


> I agree with both. Wireless and MRV/DECA only seems to be slightly more problem because of the router DHCP, which can be resolved by using static IP addresses that are outside of the router's DHCP pool of IP addresses. Not all may have this problem, but those with a wireless router seem to have more of them than those that don't.


I am using the WRT54GL router running the tomato firmware. I can create static IP addresses for the receivers. But I do not think I can have it run at 5 GHZ. I was thinking about getting the Airport Extreme and I think that can do it.

Thanks for all the replies!! Maybe I will have to run a line, however will D* install the system using a wireless bridge?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bigOrangePapa said:


> We want to get MRV. However I do not think I will using DirectTV on Demand very much, if any. We have not used it on E*


If you have no plans for DIRECTV Cinema, DIRECTV2PC or MediaShare, you do not have to have any connection to your router. It's entirely acceptable to get Whole Home DVR Service installed and have the DIRECTV DVRs live happily on their own little private DECA network.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

The "main" issue with the wireless hop was hit by VOS. For most, the router is "in charge" of assigning IP's on your network (DHCP.) To do this the router needs to be in contact (pretty much continuously) with each device. A drop in the wireless hop (or just flakey connectivity in general) will cause problems with the receiver IP's. 

Assigning static IP's on the receivers is a good solution to this problem, or just skip the router connection entirely if you don't need on demand, TV Apps, DirecTv2PC, etc... The boxes will auto-configure their own IP's when a DHCP server isn't present.


----------



## bigOrangePapa (Oct 27, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> If you have no plans for DIRECTV Cinema, DIRECTV2PC or MediaShare, you do not have to have any connection to your router. It's entirely acceptable to get Whole Home DVR Service installed and have the DIRECTV DVRs live happily on their own little private DECA network.





dsw2112 said:


> Assigning static IP's on the receivers is a good solution to this problem, or just skip the router connection entirely if you don't need on demand, TV Apps, DirecTv2PC, etc... The boxes will auto-configure their own IP's when a DHCP server isn't present.


Awesome, I will try to get it working, but if not, it is not a requirement. I was going to get an AppleTV for watching Home movies and slide shows.

So I am guessing then the receiver do not need to talk to DirecTV. Right now our E* needs to have an internet connection or phoneline

Thanks again!!


----------

